# Reikan Focal Target Setup - Help Please



## ScubaX (Jul 28, 2014)

I've spent a very frustrating hour trying to get the target lined up properly in Focal Pro. I was able to get it lined up in a short amount of time - though difficult at 70mm but now at 200mm it is just not getting setup properly.

I focus on the target center with single point AF mode. Then connect up and run the target setup and all it does is sit there with a big fat red *X* and occasionally blinks an arrow at me. When I move the camera that direction, I get no confirmation, just the same big fat red *X*. There is also a large red rectangle that sit up high to the left of the target that I have attempted to move over the target. With it over the target I still get the big fat red *X*.

Can I get some help please, I was hoping to get this done today as I leave on a trip tomorrow.

TIA

Edit: never mind about the rectangle, I just found that in the manual.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2014)

How far is the camera from the target at each FL?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi ScubaX. 
I found that the target verification was doing the same to me, I had drawn lines on my workshop floor and put a plumb line from the bottom of my tripod to get in line, so I was pretty certain it was spot on, had all sorts of arrows, up down slew right move left, no idea where to go, added some light after reading what the ideal exposure was, then added more light, and hey presto big green tick. Check you have enough light according to the instructions then add some!
I think with my 500 I could just get far enough away that the whole of the target was covered by the sensor, if it is not I think that causes problems too, I think I just about managed to get on the infinity setting with my 200. 
I think if you are sure the target is correct you can just tell the software to continue but loose the function that tells you if you nudge the camera off line during adjustments, not a problem if your body will run full auto, you can just go sit down out of the way until it is done. 
Good luck, it is well worth doing but the day before might be a bit ambitious! 
Whatever you do check the results at the range you are shooting at and if not correct be prepared to reset to zero (or your previous setting determined by whichever method) if you will be happier with that situation. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## ScubaX (Jul 29, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> How far is the camera from the target at each FL?



For 70mm I was at 11'4" and for 200 is was 32' 6". I used a digital measuring device to get as close to 50x as I could.

After adjusting where the live view zoom was, I went back out put it on my tripod and got a green box instead of red. Then the arrows worked pretty well and soon I was actually setting the tele portion. Final results of the 70-200mm II were -2 and -4.

Next is the 400mm but I can only get to about 60'. Will that be good? It is certainly beween the 25x and 50x (45.72x).


----------



## ScubaX (Jul 29, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ScubaX.
> I found that the target verification was doing the same to me, I had drawn lines on my workshop floor and put a plumb line from the bottom of my tripod to get in line, so I was pretty certain it was spot on, had all sorts of arrows, up down slew right move left, no idea where to go, added some light after reading what the ideal exposure was, then added more light, and hey presto big green tick. Check you have enough light according to the instructions then add some!
> I think with my 500 I could just get far enough away that the whole of the target was covered by the sensor, if it is not I think that causes problems too, I think I just about managed to get on the infinity setting with my 200.
> I think if you are sure the target is correct you can just tell the software to continue but loose the function that tells you if you nudge the camera off line during adjustments, not a problem if your body will run full auto, you can just go sit down out of the way until it is done.
> ...



It's a very frustrating setup. I don't know why the zoom box being changed back to center made any difference, but I got a green box right away.

Because of the small area I live in, I am outside in fairly bright sun. I believe the last settings I saw were 4000 @f2.8 iso 100.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> Next is the 400mm but I can only get to about 60'. Will that be good? It is certainly beween the 25x and 50x (45.72x).



That will be fine.


----------



## ScubaX (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks so much for your guys help. I managed to get the 70-200 and 400 done before I lost the sun. If I had the hour and half of fiddling time back I probably could have done the other two lenses. I would have also like to added my TC's, but that's what I get for putting this too low on the to-do list.

I could probably do the 24-105 and 16-35 inside but I don't think I have the lighting. I have two CFL's but I saw the warning in the manual about florescent lighting.

Thanks again.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi ScubaX. 
Probably too late now, but I used portable halogen work lights.

Be it work or leisure have a good trip! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2014)

I've found that its best to use live view to center the focus and not the viewfinder. The viewfinder is fine as a starting point, but for long focal lengths, its sometimes difficult. 

One trick is to increase the size of the target for long focal lengths. Just be sure to enter the target dimension in the setup.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Good point, I had forgotten I now have targets in A3 A4 and A5. I spray mounted them to card, learned after the first one to sandwich the assembly between two flat surfaces to stop the paper wrinkling as the glue cures, I used the table and books after covering the glued assembly with brown paper so as not to risk harm to the books, I now have nice self supporting targets for next time. 

Cheers Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've found that its best to use live view to center the focus and not the viewfinder. The viewfinder is fine as a starting point, but for long focal lengths, its sometimes difficult.
> 
> One trick is to increase the size of the target for long focal lengths. Just be sure to enter the target dimension in the setup.


----------

